# postfix problem with mysql



## xwwu (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi Friends:

Mail server installed with postfix,mysql,squirrelmail and postfixadmin. Right now it can't send any mail even to itself.

Following is the maillog messages:


```
Dec  5 05:52:35 asus postfix/smtpd[12118]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Dec  5 05:53:03 xxx postfix/trivial-rewrite[12120]: 
    warning: table "mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql/virtual_domains_maps.cf": 
    empty lookup result for: "xxx.xxx.xxx" -- ignored
Dec  5 05:53:26 xxx postfix/trivial-rewrite[12120]: 
    warning: table "mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql/virtual_domains_maps.cf": 
    empty lookup result for: "xxx.xxx.xxx" -- ignored
Dec  5 05:53:26 xxx postfix/smtpd[12118]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from localhost[127.0.0.1]: 
    554 5.7.1 <xxx@xxx.xxx.xxx>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied;
    from=<xxx@xxx.xxx.xxx> to=<xxx@xxx.xxx.xxx> 
    proto=ESMTP helo=<localhost>
Dec  5 05:53:35 xxx postfix/smtpd[12118]: disconnect 
    from localhost[127.0.0.1]
```


----------

